# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Universitete ne Kanada

## mister_alfa

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

Pike se pari doja tju uroja te gjtheve Juve Gezuar viti e Ri 2005 ,qofte ky nje vit i lumtur per te gjithe juve Shqipetare anembane globit.

Ne shume tema ne kete forum flitet mbi universitetet amerikane mbi te mirat dhe te metat e tyre, por mua nuk me ka zene aspak syri mbi univerisitetet kanadeze.
Mua (jo vetem mua por dhe shume te tjereve)do me hynte shume ne pune nqs ndonjeri qe studion ne kanada (per me teper ne Toronto) te me shpjegonte pak se si vene punet atje,psh:
Si eshte organizume shkolla?
Si jane te  organizume me konviktet?
A ka burse ,dhe nqs ka kush jane kriteret per ta mare?
Sa jane taksat e shkolles ne vite?
Sa kushton jeta ne nje vite studimi?

etj.

Do tjua dija shume per nder nqs ndonjeri prej jush i jepe pergjigje ketyre pyetjeve.

Pershendetje te gjitheve dhe Forca Shqiperia

----------


## ice_storm

un vlla jam ne Montreal

Shkolla esh e organizume ne baze te kredive. Nqs i ploteson kredite e mjaftueshme ne lendet e kerkuara merr deftesen. 
Per ata qe e kan ba kolegjin ne Quebec bejne vetem 3 vite universitet dhe pagesat nqs ke çertifikaten e seleksionit te quebecut ateher te bie lire.
bursa ka por nqs aplikon si student i huaj duhet te jesh as dhe nga shkolla qe i njohin kto jo nga shqipnia.
Jeta ne montreal nuk esh aq e shtrenjt sa ne toronto. Besoj se do te vente ma lire.
Un njoh nje djal qe studion ktu ne do e pyes pak a shum sa paguan ne vit.
Ktu pagesa per nje kredi esh 150$ mduket por sjam i sigurt por duhet te jet rreth atij çmimi.

----------


## MtrX

edhe une jam i interesuar ne lidhje me kete, edhe ne fakt kam lexuar ca website te universiteteve kanadeze, me shume ato te Torontos, po gjithmone ka te beje edhe keshilla e studenteve qe jane aktualisht aty, dhe ndonje ndihme si "i brendshem" se dihet qe nga jashte eshte me veshtire. shpresoj qe komuniteti shqiptar ne Kanada te tregoje sadopak dashamiresi ne lidhje me njeri tjetrin, se nuk kam degjuar dhe shume fjale te mira deri tani, sidoqofte do Zoti na ndihmon. iu uroj shume fat edhe atyre qe ndodhen ne Kanada, se kudo jeta eshte e veshtire, duhet te mundohesh shume te arrish dicka.
gjithe te mirat,
MtrX

----------


## Darius

> shpresoj qe komuniteti shqiptar ne Kanada te tregoje sadopak dashamiresi ne lidhje me njeri tjetrin, se nuk kam degjuar dhe shume fjale te mira deri tani, 
> MtrX


Me fal se mbase po dal prej temes po kjo qe ke shkruajtur eshte komplet pa vend dhe shume shume e pasakte. Komuniteti shqiptar ne Kanada jo vetem eshte shume i organizuar dhe solid (flas te pakten per Toronton ku dhe eshte perqendrimi me i madh) por eshte dhe me i formuari nga ana intelektuale. Ne ndryshim nga Usa apo vendet e Europes, pjesa derrmuese e rezidenteve shqiptare ne Kanada jane intelektuale dhe pothuajse te gjithe jane integruar ne jeten kanadeze ne punera intelektuale. Jo vetem qe jane te lidhur me njeri tjetrin po dhe te organizuar. Sa per fjalet qe ke degjuar se di nga i ke degjuar por si banues i Torontos qe jam dhe pjesmarres aktiv i jetes se komunitetit shqiptare ketu, te garantoj qe informacioni qe ke eshte shume shume i pasakte.

----------


## MtrX

me behet qejfi te degjoj keto fjale te mira, duke mos qene ne Kanada vete, nuk mundem te gjykoj, prandaj dhe shpreha cfare impresionesh kisha lexuar neper forume apo diskutime ne internet. shpresoj te kem qene sa me i pasakte ne impresionin tim sepse ashtu duhet te jene shqiptaret kudo, edhe te organizuar edhe te ndihmojne njeri tjetrin. mbase shpejt do arrij edhe une te marr pjese ne komunitetin e formuar nga shqiptaret ne Kanada, e te ndihmoj me sa kam mundesi.
shendet,
MtrX

----------


## mister_alfa

Me thene te drejten shpresoja qe te kjo teme te ishin publikuar me shume informazione sesa llafe...

Duke menduar se nje  publikim i vogel i informazioneve qe ju kerkova nuk ju mere shume kohe ,une ju rinovoj prape ftesen e te gjithe atyre qe dine ndonje gje rreth temes te shkruajne.

Ju falemniderit per kuptimin dhe Forca Shqiperia.

----------

